# so who????



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

So, since the Jazz got eliminated. I really have lost interest in the playoffs. So how many of you are in the same boat? I did however watch some of the game last night and I got to thinking how bad I don't want Golden state to win it this year. 


Who are you cheering for and why? I am really hoping Boston can pull it off. 
My why is , I can't stand Golden state. to many arrogant players. But the same goes with the rest. So I am just wondering who you are pulling for?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Haters gonna hate! ;-)

I want to see the Warriors win it all again over the Cavs.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

hunting777 said:


> So, since the Jazz got eliminated. I really have lost interest in the playoffs. So how many of you are in the same boat? I did however watch some of the game last night and I got to thinking how bad I don't want Golden state to win it this year.
> 
> Who are you cheering for and why? I am really hoping Boston can pull it off.
> My why is , I can't stand Golden state. to many arrogant players. But the same goes with the rest. So I am just wondering who you are pulling for?


I want it to be Houston and Cavs. Mainly it would be awesome to see GS start to dismantle a little and the league settle down and go back to power teams, not SUPER teams. (like KD leaving for Washington lol)

I think Boston is a great team - but Houston/GS are great teams WITH superstars and that difference will be too much for them. They would get swept. Cavs have Bron and the Rockets "will" has been shaky so that series is the best case for an East team to win. Still an uphill battle.

Either way, GSW really have made the NBA difficult to watch. Last night when they got the ball back with .5, CP missed the first but made the second, then curry was UNGUARDED for 3 - well it seemed to much like "made for tv". (We can ignore that he was open because of a massive hold - which GS was doing all game).

If even one of the main 4 left GS, the west suddenly has far more contenders. If it was KD you would be looking at 4-5 teams that could get an upset and win the WCF. The NBA would be more fun, that's for sure.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm trying to stay out of NBA posts and gun related posts as those posting believe they are the only ones to have rights and freedom of speech. But I predict one of the remaining 4 teams will win the championship sometime in June.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

HighNDry said:


> I'm trying to stay out of NBA posts and gun related posts as those posting believe they are the only ones to have rights and freedom of speech. But I predict one of the remaining 4 teams will win the championship sometime in June.


You sure you haven't been out to the bay cheering for GS? Your comment seems super salty - maybe it's the ocean?  

You started a thread, gave crap and got crap. We should all be able to move past it


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

HighNDry said:


> I'm trying to stay out of NBA posts and gun related posts as those posting believe they are the only ones to have rights and freedom of speech. But I predict one of the remaining 4 teams will win the championship sometime in June.


You seem to be feeling sorry for yourself. Hey, you can be assured that your prediction will be correct. That should cheer you up, no?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

As for the series, I'm glad we have compelling basketball. I think either team in the West will win against the East champ, so I'm kind of viewing this as the de-facto finals. 

I'm still picking the Dubs, but I can't say I have a rooting interest that way.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I was impressed with the rockets resolve last night. They are my pick. 

I also think it cool how Hakeem is traveling and cheering for his team. I always liked him growing up. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Rocket 3-2, I hope to see the Rockets vs. Boston for the finals.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

The Warriors would get lucky and have CP3 go down.

He is officially out. It will be tough for Houston to win now. Harden needs to quit shooting like trash and step up if Paul is out.

Guys like Gordon are big for them. He is what Iggy was for GSW in the '15 finals.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

RandomElk16 said:


> The Warriors would get lucky and have CP3 go down.
> 
> He is officially out. It will be tough for Houston to win now. Harden needs to quit shooting like trash and step up if Paul is out.
> 
> Guys like Gordon are big for them. He is what Iggy was for GSW in the '15 finals.


The report is that he is out for game 6 not the whole series but I dont think we will see him again. His injury looked a lot worse than Rubios to me comparing their reactions when they got hurt.

There goes my pick damnit!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

As much as I am tired of power teams like GS, James Harden alone makes me hate Houston. The most dreaded scenario I can imagine is seeing that bearded jackass and Chris Paul walk away with a ring. Glad to see Boston lost! How Lebron James is not league MVP is beyond me. So much better than Harden as an all around player plus what he does for his team on both ends of the floor.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Should be interesting tonight. No Paul, no shot, but I wouldn't be surprised to see him give it a go. Also, curious to see if Iguodala will be available. 

Not surprised by what transpired in the East. The Celtics finally showed their youth. Next year will be different for them.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I think GS got a huge break when Chris Paul went down and not playing in games 6 and 7. The way the Rockets played in games 4 and 5, had Paul stayed healthy, the Rockets would be headed to the finals. 

I going with GS over the Cavs in 6.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

CP was the difference

Now Lebron has to get more hate for losing when his team is a bunch of bums. The guy is just a competitor through and through. Leaves it all on the court. He could have easily decided to walk away in the ECF and he won't. People who only look at rings will forget that drive.

Tonight you saw what happens when someone doesn't have that drive. When they are just a scorer. Harden is that guy. What a joke man. CP3 always wrongly characterized for his playoffs. He did amazing. Harden is accurately characterized though. He SUCKS when it matters. They also have a coach he played 7 deep until he went 8 deep tonight. That wasn't smart. Mix that with a major lack of in game adjustments and it was too easy on GSW. They had em on the ropes and it wasn't resilience that had them win, it was the Rockets folding.


BUTTTTTTT.......

That NHL game was Bad***!!


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

You guys give Chris Paul wayyy too much credit. No way he would have made it a different enough game.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm no Chris Paul apologist, but the dude is a huge difference maker. I think the Rockets would have pulled it off with him the last two games.

There's simply no diminishing his effect on the Rockets....

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

All I can say is.... Go Golden Knights! That's a championship series worth watching.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Kwalk3 said:


> I'm no Chris Paul apologist, but the dude is a huge difference maker. I think the Rockets would have pulled it off with him the last two games.
> 
> There's simply no diminishing his effect on the Rockets....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


No question. Instead of missing 20 something threes in a row yesterday, Paul and his elite mid range game would have stopped the bleeding with some scores. Additionally, his penetration collapses the defense enough that the 3 point shooters get better looks and probably would have shot better from 3. I don't know if Houston would have won last night if Paul was playing but it would have been a heck of a lot of fun to find out.

Oh, and I was doing some channel switching too and watching the hockey. Great game but I missed the last 12 minutes. I agree that the Stanley Cup might be more compelling than watching Lebron singlehandedly trying to beat the Dubs.

(although if Iguodala (Dubs best Lebron defender)is still out..................)


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

If ifs and buts were candies and nuts, we'd all have a merry Christmas". Excuses are cheap, and plentiful.


If Chris Paul were healthy....
If Andre Iguadala were healthy...
If Tricky Ricky Rubio were healthy....
If that guy on Boston, along with Irving were healthy...




So, out of curiosity, how many of you won by placing money on GSW vs. CAVs in NBA finals back in October?


How many won by placing money on LVGK vs. Capitals?



the NBA is just too predictable.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> So, out of curiosity, how many of you won by placing money on GSW vs. CAVs in NBA finals back in October?
> 
> How many won by placing money on LVGK vs. Capitals?
> 
> the NBA is just too predictable.


Soooo, we have you watching hockey now? ;-)

You are right but a big selling point of the NHL playoffs has always been the unpredictability. Probably the most extreme example in team sports.

Nice Minersville fish, BTW.

And TOTP!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Soooo, we have you watching hockey now? ;-)


no. Sorry. Baseball is in full swing.


----------

